# Okuma Stratus SGT-30



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys,

Last year I bought this reel, another reel & two rods from an OGF mbr. I kept one of the rods for an ultra light reel of mine & gave the other setup to someoe for a graduation gift. This Okuma seems like it is very lightly used an almost new, however it must have been broke during shipping because when I opended up the package the handle was broke. I didnt care because it was a great deal and I didnt need this reel, to be honest w/ you. It has 9 bearings and seems like a smooth reel (as smooth as you can imagine w/ out a handle  ). I just did a search & it seems like this reel sells for $39-49 depending on where it would be purchased. I am thinking of either throwing this thing on EBay for few bucks w/ the broken handle, or maybe even having it foxed and keep for the few times that I would get out and bass or 'eye fish w/ my dad, Does anyone have suggestions , or any experience with this reel? I'd imagine a new handle would prob cost me around $15.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bryan, is this a baitcaster?? perhaps one of the Abu's would fit it? if not better check with Fishermans Headquarters, take it down there, they got more reel parts then anyone and will only cost you a few bucks. Ask for Chris, the younger guy down there.

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Bryan, is this a baitcaster?? perhaps one of the Abu's would fit it? if not better check with Fishermans Headquarters, take it down there, they got more reel parts then anyone and will only cost you a few bucks. Ask for Chris, the younger guy down there.
> 
> Salmonid


yeah, if they dont happen to have it Chris can get it, that man can find anything!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've already talked to Chris, they are an Okuma authorized repair shop. I've held on to the thing for a year. I'll prob go ahead and get it fixed.

Chris... Yes, he knows me. I cant tell you how many hundred of $'s I've spent there. I've bought 1/2 dozen Big Cat rods, 4 or 5 St Croixs, a few reels, countless grubs, etc...


----------

